# uninstalling frostwire from Windows 8 laptop



## olivia92 (Oct 3, 2014)

I've had my new laptop for about a month and my sister downloaded frostwire on my computer and I can't get it off. It's not on Google nor YouTube because the Windows 8 software is so new. Please help.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

navigate to the frostwire folder and there should be an uninstall in it. click on it and it should uninstall.


----------



## olivia92 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm new to Windows 8 how do I find that folder


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you can scroll down here to win 8 instructions, Please do not click on any buttons on the page for any software you do not require it. [Solved]FrostWire Completely Uninstalled


----------

